# any willing horse models for me?



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

I am bored and looking for some pictures to sketch. Anyone willing to offer their horses to be my models :lol: ?


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

You can try my girl if you want...


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

are u still looking??
u can use Jiff if u wanted to:]

and if u did, i would love to see the drawing afterwards!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love to see what you could do with Maia!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'd love a picture of Jubilee, if you're still bored:

















(In this one her forelock is short because of burrs. You can add more hair if you like. Lol. )

And if you do decide to draw these, thank you!!


----------



## ShadowFox (May 2, 2008)

here are a few...i would love to see your sketches when your done! if you do mine! or others...

















hehe ^^ thats me!


yeah...thats all i can find right now!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You could give Brickens a try if you're still bored. I too would love to see the end result. Here's some pics you can use.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Brickens reminds me so much of Jubilee!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Awww... thanks! Jubilee is adorable.


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Can I use some of your pics too, please?


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

id love you to do a sketch of Louboyy=]
or doccy
or katie
or all if you want lol 
if you do decide to do one/some, would you mind taking a picture and sending it to me??









Lou-boyy








Katie








Louboyy








Doccy








Doccy and Bingo


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

If your still looking I would love a sketch of Dolly & Mac!! Let me know!! PLEASE!!!



















Which ever one you wanna do if you wanna do one.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I would love to see a sketch of this pic.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Feathers said:


> You can try my girl if you want...


She is truely stunning.


----------



## Katie3480 (May 1, 2008)

Please do girly!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

Your going to be very busy but i would love a pic of Sassy if you can fit it in!! :lol: Thanks 



















You dont need to worry about drawing the person in the pic lol.










Any would be great.
Many thanks
XX


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Please give Amigo a try.. If you _ever_ find the time :wink: Looks like you'll be *Very* busy with everyone else!


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

wow, your going to be verry busy! lol  if i knew how to draw i would soo like to do some of the stunning horses! :lol: but yes, i wish i could draw...  :wink:


----------

